# Advice please



## buckowski (Oct 6, 2019)

Hi,

I'm a little bored with using the Nespresso capsules so looking about for an affordable alternative.

i don't really want to spend big, just a better standard of coffee, I usually drink equal quantities of espresso, Americano, cappuccino.

i came across this today...

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Beko-CEP5152B-Barista-Espresso-Machine/dp/B07MGV79MV

does anyone have any idea if it's any good, seems cheap, but if it works that would do me. Maybe coupled with a decent grinder and decent coffee beans, would it be a good choice over my Nespresso?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

buckowski said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm a little bored with using the Nespresso capsules so looking about for an affordable alternative.
> 
> ...


 You would probably be better sticking with the Nespresso.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Welcome to the forum 

A lot of people go down the Aeropress rout to better coffee. Get a nice little hand grinder, some decent beans, and learn how to make coffee with the A/p and develop your taste. Then look at machines after that. The cheap machine in the link isn't going to make good coffee. The reviews are spurious, to say the least.


----------



## pgarrish (May 20, 2017)

that machine looks like one of the cheaper Delonghis with a different cover. The really basic Delonghis aren't too bad if you can remove the pressure disc in the porta filter and you use fresh beans. They frequently pop up on gumtree and the like for £20-30 for a cheap trial before you succumb to shiny machines


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Welcome, I agree with the last two posts, If you want to go down the espresso based machine route then entry price is £120 - £150 for a second hand Gaggia Classic and then add on a grinder for about the same cost, This forum is not just about how much you can spend its about the taste in the cup. Many members 1/2 the time use pour over V60 or aeropress despite having spent thousands on machines.

The simple answer is don't buy it but don't go back to Nespresso, there is a world of coffee and flavour to explore and it doesn't have to cost that much.

95% members will be happy to provide advice and not put you off, dig around the threads a bit for information, but try £50 on an Aeropress / hand grinder and some quality beans


----------



## buckowski (Oct 6, 2019)

Thanks for the advice everyone, very good, I'll not be buying the linked machine then!

going to have a good read about on here, I've got a fortnight till my Nespresso stock runs out.

At the moment I'm contemplating a Kalita wave. Seems user friendly for a novice. Anyone advise on a decent grinder to use with this?


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

There are quite a few hand grinders that will do the job for Aeropress and pour over, and won't cost the earth. Take a look at the Rhinowares one for £35 on Amazon.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Rhinowares-RWHANDGRINDER-Hand-Coffee-Grinder/dp/B00M0NS8A4/ref=asc_df_B00M0NS8A4/?tag=cfukweb-21&linkCode=df0&hvadid=256191362105&hvpos=1o3&hvnetw=g&hvrand=14359095478986616664&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&hvdev=c&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=1007293&hvtargid=pla-384825294180&psc=1&th=1&psc=1

You can spend a heck of a lot more (Kinu, MBK, Commandante etc.) but suggest you test the water first?

Or if you want electric grinding, then you're looking at something like the Wilfa Svart for around £100.


----------



## buckowski (Oct 6, 2019)

I'm going to go for the Wilfa svart, thanks for that recommendation!

also going to opt for a filter coffee machine as there's less to go wrong (I think)

just doing a bit more research but got it down to 2...

either the behmor brazen plus, or a moccamaster.


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

Behmor isn't ideal for small batches. Though it allows manual release and you can put many different brewing vessels under it if you want.


----------



## buckowski (Oct 6, 2019)

thanks, I've just read the behmor thread, yes, it'll be no good for my usage.

heres what I have in mind...a good starter combo?...

https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/wilfa-svart-coffee-grinder-with-free-250g-bag-of-coffee.html

https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/technivorm-one-cup-filter-coffee-machine-black.html


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

The technivorm is really nice but a V60 starter kit is a lot cheaper!


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

The wilfa + a kalita or v60 will be a very nice start indeed.

Personally I'd hold off on anything like a technivorm until you're over that frustrating period where you want to chuck it all in anyway ?


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

I'd echo that a kettle and few different brewers is nicer to play with. AeroPress, V60, Kalita Wave, Chemex, Clever... and if you fancy bling, Stagg EKG kettle is amazing to use and looks unlike any other.

Unless you want a set and go, then maybe Sage brewer wouldn't be too bad?


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

PPapa said:


> ... and if you fancy bling, Stagg EKG kettle is amazing to use and looks unlike any other.


 My Brewista started working again about the time we were both ordering the Stagg....and I'm still a little bummed out by that. Local stores starting to stock it now to boot, taunting me...


----------



## buckowski (Oct 6, 2019)

Thanks for replies, I do think I'm set on some type of machine, I'm happy to pay the extra for a consistent and decent coffee which is relatively faff free. Minds made up on the Wilfa grinder, just need to decide on the machine.

Found another contender ...

https://www.hasbean.co.uk/products/wilfa-classic

not too many reviews but it seems capable of doing one cup brews as well as larger brews, unlike the technivorm one cup. Slightly cheaper too. Decisions hmm.


----------



## buckowski (Oct 6, 2019)

Found a good deal for the Wilfa grinder, Wilfa classic, couple bags of coffee free, and free delivery, came to £172.

thanks for all your advice, much appreciated.


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

catpuccino said:


> My Brewista started working again about the time we were both ordering the Stagg....and I'm still a little bummed out by that. Local stores starting to stock it now to boot, taunting me...


It's amazing. It's not better by any means than other kettles but it's so nice to use!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

buckowski said:


> Found a good deal for the Wilfa grinder, Wilfa classic, couple bags of coffee free, and free delivery, came to £172.
> 
> thanks for all your advice, much appreciated.


 Let us know how you get on


----------



## buckowski (Oct 6, 2019)

MildredM said:


> Let us know how you get on


 Not very well haha.

Ive tried 2 brews today, using the rec. ratios. I have the grinder set to the filter setting...

its a bit weak and watery I think the water is flowing through too fast during the brew.

think I'll try closing the drip off and letting the water steep before opening.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

buckowski said:


> Not very well haha.
> Ive tried 2 brews today, using the rec. ratios. I have the grinder set to the filter setting...
> its a bit weak and watery I think the water is flowing through too fast during the brew.
> think I'll try closing the drip off and letting the water steep before opening.


Think most people grind a little finer than the Wilda suggests. Try somewhere near the end of aeropress.


----------



## buckowski (Oct 6, 2019)

Thanks for the tip mate, I'll try this tomorrow, can't take anymore caffeine today!


----------



## buckowski (Oct 6, 2019)

one Week on, and I'm very happy with the Wilfa filter machine and grinder.

On the grinder, i now use the R on aero press setting, not had any issues since changing to that. I close the aperture off for 1 minute before opening, to give the coffee a little steep, results in a nice strong coffee, just how I like it, and really hot too.

all in, it's easy to use, quick to brew, lovely consistent coffee, and a world away from Nespresso. A very nice upgrade, Recommended!


----------



## Beanstair (Oct 25, 2019)

MildredM said:


> Welcome to the forum
> 
> A lot of people go down the Aeropress rout to better coffee. Get a nice little hand grinder, some decent beans, and learn how to make coffee with the A/p and develop your taste. Then look at machines after that. The cheap machine in the link isn't going to make good coffee. The reviews are spurious, to say the least.


 I totally agree. Aeropress is my preferred choice of brewing, and absolutely, that machine isn't going to help you to develop your tastes. I am a barista and beyond the top quality commercial espresso machines, on a budget the Aeropress is the ticket! That said, Sage and a few other brands are really pushing to bring quality coffee into the home with commercial quality / affordable units. Good luck


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2020)

The Beko CEP5152B was highly rated by which, as good as machines costing very much more.
So I baught one.

Its not automatic, for me that's a plus. If I mess up the grind setting I can feed a bit less or a bit more water through the grinds, to achieve slightly sweeter or stronger (but a bit acidic) coffee. I can look at the colour of the coffee flow coming out of the machine to help judge this.

It has a removable water container, that seals the outlet as you lift it off, but I find it easier just to pour water into it.
I use water from the kettle that has cooled since my last cup of tea, any chlorine boils off and you get less calcite deposited in the coffee machine.
I know real coffee experts use bottle water.

Like a lot of home machines it has a pressurised basket (double bottomed basket) so it controls the flow of water and you don't have to be as accurate with the size of grinds you use.
You can use most of the ground coffee from supermarkets and still get great results, the only one that failed for me was tailors of Harrogate but that's said it was ground for cafetiere.
Without this feature the grind has to be finer and supermarket coffee is a bit tasteless

Unlike many it machines there are are no drip when its not delivering how water through the coffee.
but it has a good size drip tray, and afloat that pops up to say it needs emptying.

It switches its self of if not used for while.

It has a really good set of instructions, follow them exactly for a great coffee.
if your new to espresso machines its a great choice.

Just like the most expensive machines it delivers water at 14bar through the basket in the coffee. so there is no reason it cant make just as good a coffee.

It also heats up fast, switch it on and by the time you fill the basket with coffee and tamp it down with the provided tamper, then get the milk from the fridge its ready to deliver coffee.

The steam wand is as good as most home machines, not as fast as the one in Costa, with a practice you can get froth for latte art.
It has a tube that fits over the wand to make milk really frothy for cappuccino, but just slides of for easy cleaning.

I have a couple of shot glasses and fill them to about 30cc with the coffee (normal size for espresso shot) , one glass for the single coffee basket, and two under the machine for the double basket, this lets you see when the correct amount of water has flowed through the coffee.

I invested in a good grinder, I like a sweeter smoother less acidic coffee, so grind to about the size of granulated sugar or fine grained salt.
For my wife I grind finer as she likes her coffee with more bite.

Had the machine for few month now, the only thing I would like is a non-pressurised basket, I think with care and my own grinder this might let me get stronger coffee but keep the sweetness, but the coffee I get now is so good it might make no difference.

The packaging says it works with coffee pods, for espresso machines this normally means ESE pods. I cant get this to work, they are not mentioned in the instructions.

Hope the above helps.


----------

